# Melanochromis: whats up with this fish???



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

So i've noticed something different about one of my cichlids. What is it? Should I be worried?


















Thanks.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Mouthful of fry, that's all.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Babies!!!


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

babies!!!!!!

whoooo hooo! I was hoping that was it. I've been waiting patiently for neally a year. I had assumed I has all males. Whoohoo, I'm excited! 
... what do I do now???


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

hmm, come to think of it... I had no idea and just rearranged the tank last weekend. perhaps its for the better, I made a lot more hiding places. but would they prefer big open caves or small secure holes? 
she seems pretty content and has claimed a new home i believe.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

You have another tank? If not then makes sure there are TONS of little hiding spots or they will get eaten. If you have another tank then you can remove the female to that tank and let her spit them naturally.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

hmm, I dont have another tank setup, but i have an empty 10 gallon. putting her in a new tank would probably be stressful right. How much time do i have. i might see about putting some more nooks in the tank, but its a 55 and already cramped for space, wish i had a 75. whats the best way to make hiding places?


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

pile rocks on top of each other that way it gives the babies little crevises and nooks and cracks to hide in. you can also make bigger holes in them for the bigger fish to hide in as well.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

How many days has she been holding so far? Actually you may not want more auratus since they are too aggressive for a 55G in most cases.

You can wait to move her until day 18. They spit on average after 28 days.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Her mouth looks darker, which would indicate that she's been holding for awhile and the fry are maturing.

If you're sure they are pure, you can move her to the 10G, just transfer water from the main tank and add a sponge filter. (If you aren't sure they are pure auratus, I would let her spit in the main tank. There are too many Melanochromis crosses in the hobby as it is.)

If you have a good stock list and think you would like to get into breeding, you can always keep a sponge filter running in your main tank and move it to the 10G when you need to.

But, I can give you fair warning with auratus - I wouldn't go to too much trouble to salvage fry, period. They produce A LOT of fry, are a dime a dozen, and usually problematic in smaller tanks, so they aren't in high demand.

Have fun!


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I am sure they are pure. I dont know, but if i had to guess i'd say she is two weeks in. unfortunately *** been too busy in the last few weeks to pay attention to the tank so cant say for sure. I just put in a pile of big rocks about half tank height with lots of big holes. I can make another pile of smaller rocks for the baby. not real motivated to setup the other tank, and it'll be until the weekend before i can get to it anyway. Are there any signs to tell when she is ready to spit?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

She'll frantically swim up and down the corners of the tank looking for a safe place to spit them. I like to pile the rocks tight together anyway, they're rock dwellers and can fit into some very tight spaces. The smaller fish will appreciate spots they can fit into, and the larger fish can't. It looks fake to carefully fabricate "caves", anyway.

I wouldn't put the time into raising auratus because they are a common, yet difficult to keep fish. On the other hand, it's very cool to see the fry in the main tank, and to watch a few of them grow to adulthood.

Great looking fish, BTW.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I think whether or not these fry are saleable, it does seem like this is your first experience with fry and I say keep them. This is an invaluable experience to become more familiar with breeding fish and raising fry. If the time comes where you are keeping species that you are very interested in raising, you'll have already cut your teeth on these little guys. If these are pure auratus and your were looking to offload them I'm sure any store would be willing to accept a donation. Have fun with this as its one of the enjoyable aspects of keeping an aquarium. :thumb:


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

yes, indeed, these are my first fry; at least in this tank. its been going for two years, about 1 year as mbuna, and i've been hoping to eventually see fry. I just hope they don't all get eaten after the first day. I have 1 male, at least 1 female, and 5 or 6 'other'. i tried for a pair for awhile but my dominant male kept killing newcomers. Finally the LFS told me their supplier gives them mostly males so I bought a bunch so that statistically i might get a female and/or survivors. I've had this group for about 6 to 8. but the dominant male is well over a year old.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

Today she spit out the fry. I guess she was a bit further along than i thought. The little guys have taken refuge under the new pile of stones I put in for them two days ago! What do I need to do to ensure they get food? also, In the last few days there seems to be a lot of unusual behavior among the Auratus making me a bit suspicious if others my be carrying soon too.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They will get food from your normal feeding of the fish...a pellet will drop and soften and they will nibble. Don't call attention by squirting special food to them...it attracts the adults and the babies need to remain unknown.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

These guys really stay hidden. but i've found at least two little crevasses that they creep out of. here is a pic (not a very good one)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unfortunately they dart out for food and the adults get them. Or the synodontis get them at night when they are asleep. Still some will survive.


----------



## amcvettec (May 11, 2012)

You will be suprised with how well fry hide. I have always let my mom's spit in the tank, When I took my 55g down to sell (moving), I took out all the rock and drained nearly all the water. I looked down into the tank and there was 6 yellow lab fry sitting in little pockets of water on the gravel. I had no idea there was fry even in the tank at that point.


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed the face on the rock in the first pic? It is in the top left corner. First thing that I noticed pretty cool piece of rock. Congrats on the fry. Good luck.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

quick update. I am pleased that the babies seem to be doing well. I wasn't sure how they would get along in the tank. I can see several going in and out of the rocks. they have gotten slightly bigger and braver. A side note: maybe related maybe not... Since the babies I have had one additional Auratus get his male colors, and today now I think there is a third turning darker. they each seem to take claim to a third of my 55 gallon. the old one and biggest has the left side, the younger the far right, and the newest seems to be stuck in the middle. I am not sure the last has staked claim or is just avoiding the others. I am afraid my 55 may be a bit too small for 3 males, but they seem to be doing fine and they have plenty of females to share. advise welcome.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

HiReZ said:


> quick update. I am pleased that the babies seem to be doing well. I wasn't sure how they would get along in the tank. I can see several going in and out of the rocks. they have gotten slightly bigger and braver. A side note: maybe related maybe not... Since the babies I have had one additional Auratus get his male colors, and today now I think there is a third turning darker. they each seem to take claim to a third of my 55 gallon. the old one and biggest has the left side, the younger the far right, and the newest seems to be stuck in the middle. I am not sure the last has staked claim or is just avoiding the others. I am afraid my 55 may be a bit too small for 3 males, but they seem to be doing fine and they have plenty of females to share. advise welcome.


i think 1 male auratus will prove to be plenty for your 55g i would recommend rehoming extra males.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want to keep auratus, you may be better off with a 75G rectangle (48" x 18") and stocking 1m:7f to help manage their aggression.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been keeping my eye out for a 75 gallon.

in my 55 i have, i think, 8 female auratus and 2 male. i have had the same set for about 8 months.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

i would say 75g ok if you find one that is specialty made to be a 6 footer.


----------



## HiReZ (Jul 19, 2011)

6 footer? my main reason for wanting the 75 gallon was for the 18 inch depth


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Auratus are so aggressive that some feel the ideal way to keep them successfully is in a 72" tank with only three species...all being aggressive like the auratus.

With auratus in a 75G you may (likely will) have problems with killing sprees, but better than a 55G at least.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

HiReZ said:


> 6 footer? my main reason for wanting the 75 gallon was for the 18 inch depth


 If you can find a 75 gallon six foot tank,it will also have a 18 inch depth. But those tanks are only 13 inches tall.

Your footprint would be ideal. But your viewing angle may not. The 75 long tank is pretty a great option for mbuna keepers on a budget. I think the main online source has them listed for 334$,their 125 gallon with the same footprint is listed at 520$.

For some folks money isn't an issue.In that case I would just go for a 125 gal. But to those looking for the 72x 18 footprint while saving some bucks,the 75 long could definitely be the way to go.


----------

